#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-01-11
<UbuPhillup> hallo, kann mir gejemand vielleicht sagen in welchen Packet ich diesen bug beheben kann https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/1263325 ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-de-l10n to: Channel der deutschsprachigen Ubuntu-Übersetzer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators | Nächstes Team-Treffen: Sonntag, 02.02.2014 um 20 Uhr | Aktuelle Aufgaben: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Trusty | Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-01-11
<jokrebel> Hi
<phillip> hi jokrebel
